
Trump just took a step to slash Utah national monuments by 2M acres - nwrk
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/12/4/16733798/utah-national-monument-trump-bears-ears-staircase-escalante
======
drallison
Right, to protect the Grand Staircase-Escalante and Bears Ears National
Monuments (which are currently protected) 2M acres of land needs to be removed
from the National Monument protective system and (presumably) made available
for development and mining. Hard to believe that anyone would buy into that
logic.

